# How do you read this board?



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I always wondered these things??








Just for fun!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

For a whole year I readed the forum on the metal stylesheet, and I still prefer it, but right now I'm on the sand one, just to break the routine.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I read it bottom to top, starting with the Chat Room. I use the "sand" stylesheet because it's very easy on the eyes and not the same color as my browser.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

For anyone that doesn't know what the stylesheet thing is...if you go to "my stuff" then "my preferences" and a little bit down the page it says "preferred stylesheet" and it changes the colors of the board sortof. Like Chris said it can help with the eyes! I use fabulae as it seems darker to me and easier to read. And my browser is the metal color, so the fabulae provides a contrast.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

One is definitely "other". Unless I know there is something going on and looking for an update on some light news from "friends" I dont typically hang in chat much. I tend to check out the active topics first (well after any Mod stuff) and then check out items of interest to me. This can vary depending on my mood and "life". I think my style is metal but I cant remember for sure and I am too stinking tired to go check now.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i first check the active topics... then check any topics i've participated in... then i look over at recent/new topics... and before i log off i check my list of watched members









my stylesheet is set to Fabulae. the others require me to wear my glasses which are usually downstairs!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

First, I check the topics I have posted in, which are usually from the health, senior, in loving memory and where are they now. But I also check when I have posted elsewhere just in case I have offended anyone







. Then it is top to bottom but I don't read all sections (rarely pictures or introductions) or all topics in a section. I read chatroom last and only if I have time.







.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First the active topics, then top to bottom. No clue what a stylesheet is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

I tend to read only the sections that interest me. I spend more and more time in the dog sections and less and less in chat and although I wouldn't want to see chat done away with, I'm happier for it. It's the easiest way to avoid a persistent troll who only lives in chat.

As for stylesheet - color me metal. It matches the metal look of so many Mac applications that it fits well in what I see on my monitor every day. Actually rather comforting to me. I see enough of styles similar to the others in PC land when I'm at work.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I tend to read only the sections that intertest me. I very, very rarely go to the breeder or puppy sections. I'm more of an older shelter dog kind of person. My work PC is blocked from seeing all pictures now







so that kills the pictures section.

I know what a stylesheet is, but didn't realize that we had a choice. Mine was set to the default one which I now know is metal.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I start with "my watchlists" to see what's newly posted in the forums I'm interested in, then I sort by active topics to see what's new. 

No clue on the style sheets. My board graphics are blue.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also use fabulae ! Find the colors soothing and easy to read.

I'm usually check the most important and interesting thread on the board first to see if there are any new posts (that's AGILITY of course!!!







)

Then it's all about hanging in the Active Topics!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I love Fabulae. Keeper theme. As for how I read it, top down, down top, randomized, "Recent Topics," anything goes, but I usually start from the top and flow down.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooo Fabulae... I've never tried to change it before, the default was metal~ I like Fabulae







Thanks to Kelso for the post and to Steph for the tip!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

tend to look at active topics first, and then in random order depending on nothing - recent topics, threads I've posted in recently and forums that have my interest at the moment in time.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I think I said fabulae, but it was metal. I am trying fabulae now. It is better. 


I go straight to my posts. I want to know what people said back to me. I love it when someone responds to stuff I posted. I am a stay at home Mom, this is my big girl time.









Then I go to active, then I usally run out of time, if I do not I start at the top of the forum and hardly make it past the pics!!









I have yet to make it all the way down the board! I try though!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, now I am using sand, I think I like sand better. It is easier on the eyes!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> 
> I go straight to my posts. I want to know what people said back to me. I love it when someone responds to stuff I posted. I am a stay at home Mom, this is my big girl time.


you crack me up!







It does take awhile to go top to bottom..I dont know why I do it that way, its an OCD thing


----------

